
A friendly reminder that working 70 hr/week for a SWE job is never worth it - bra-ket
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/70iedc/a_friendly_reminder_that_regularly_working_7090/
======
mindcrime
Working for any kind of commonplace salary? I absolutely agree. Nobody is
going to pay the kind of money that would justify working those kinds of hours
if you really take opportunity cost, etc., into account. If the job pays half
a million a year, sure, go for it, but realistically that isn't going to
happen.

OTOH, if you have serious equity (and by "serious equity" I basically mean
"you are the founder of the company and own somewhere between 50%-100% of the
company) then sure, do it. At least you're making that sacrifice for something
that has a chance (however small) of making _your_ dreams come true.

Why in the hell work 70+ hours a week, risk your health, give up time you
could be doing something of your own, etc., to make _someone else 's_ dreams
come true?

~~~
throwaway317823
Precisely. I'd even wager that this is also why one shouldn't work for below-
market wages in a startup.

~~~
gaius
When you consider the hit in salary over the first X years as cash its clear
that early employees put as much if not more in than founders, for a tiny
fraction of the upside exposure. Early employees should be paid double market
rate to offset the risks!

------
Raed667
I work 35-40 hours per week and can't imagine how anyone does more

